# Tweeter Replacement



## bobcat16 (Jul 31, 2015)

So I have some Pro Studio ps412-1 speakers I bought off craiglist and I can't find much about them anywhere online. I've had them for about a year and the tweeter and mids on them just recently have stopped working all together. I'm assuming the drivers failed. 

I opened them up to see if I could find replacement tweeter and mid driver models online and I couldn't find much of anything. They seem to be some sort of sony brand. Tweeters 4 ohm and mids 8 ohm. These are the pictures of the backs of the parts that have stopped working: 

































What tweeters and mid drivers do you think would work best for this setup? As long as they are flush with the plastic as shown with the photo I don't think size will be much an issue because the opening in the speaker housing is pretty large. I just don't want them to get blown out again and would like to replace them myself. 

Can you guys offer any guidance as to where I should look for replacements or what kind of replacements I should purchase?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Without replacing the crossovers as well you would be very unlikely to get anything that would sound like the originals unless you can find exact replacements it may not be worth it as you would get undesirable results.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Before looking at replacements I would check if they are in fact blown. Do you have a meter that measures resistance that you could measure them with?
If not you could try a 1.5 volt battery and connect it momentarily to the speaker lugs to see if it makes a noise.


----------



## bobcat16 (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm not home to check them at the moment but if they are in fact blown you're saying i more than likely would have to replace the crossover as well? How difficult is it to replace a crossover?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

bobcat16 said:


> I'm not home to check them at the moment but if they are in fact blown you're saying i more than likely would have to replace the crossover as well? How difficult is it to replace a crossover?


In an old speaker like that it would take some electronics skills as you would have to rebuild it yourself or get one that is already made but that would mean that you would have to also find the correct speakers that would work with that crossover. 
Personally your not going to save any money going this route. I would just buy some new speakers.


----------



## bobcat16 (Jul 31, 2015)

Could I just find drivers that will work with the crossover and rig the housing to work with whatever size they turn out to be?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes and no, the crossovers and speaker cabinet were designed for the specific drivers that are in there now. given the age of the speakers it would be highly unlikely to find a match. Putting another brand in them would surly alter the sound and likely in an undesirable way.


----------



## bobcat16 (Jul 31, 2015)

So interestingly I just checked the drivers and they all seem to be working....Where do I look now? Bad crossover?


----------



## bobcat16 (Jul 31, 2015)

Alright I opened up the back of the speaker and I think I found the problem. The capacitor seems to have gone bad. The wire in the first picture is connected on the left terminal and just kind of hanging there disconnected from everything. I'm assuming it's supposed to be hooked into the capacitor. 

That is the wire that is supposed to be hooked into the tweeter and the white wire shown in picture 2 is supposed to go into the mid. Both aren't working. I can't see any other capacitors that look like they have gone bad so can the one that went bad prevent both the mid and tweeter from working? 

Also there's an extra set of blue wires and I'm not sure what those are for.


----------



## bobcat16 (Jul 31, 2015)

Cross referenced with the other speaker that just recently quite working. The blue wires run to the tweeters. I'm assuming that the above setup was done as a workaround because something went wrong that couldn't be replaced and probably just happened in the second speaker. I'll probably have someone look at who knows what they're doing and go from there.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm glad you found the issue with it. It's hard to suggest anything without being there to see what they had tried to do. 

Good luck.


----------

